# γεια σου, κύριε Μενεξέ



## Theseus (Oct 22, 2017)

I found this song, lyrics Elytis, very hard to translate. I don't have a volume of any of his poetry in English or Greek and it is a notable omission from my library. But a decent copy is well nigh impossible to come by. (I am fascinated by the part Maria Nefeli plays as his muse but that's by the by.)








Δύο εσύ και τρία εγώ You and you and me makes three
πράσινο πεντόβολο into the garden perfumed green
μπαίνω μέσα στον μπαξέ I go and say
γεια σου κύριε μενεξέ. Hello! Mr Violet.

Σιντριβάνι και νερό A fountain of water
και χαμένο μου όνειρο. and my lost dream
Τζίντζιρας τζιντζίρισε a cicada chattered
το ροδάνι γύρισε. the spindle turned

Χοπ αν κάνω δεξιά Hop, if I go right
πέφτω πάνω στη ροδιά. I fall into the rose bed
Χοπ αν κάνω αριστερά Hop, if I go left
πάνω στη βατομουριά. into the blackberries.

Το ’να χέρι μου κρατεί My one hand holds 
μέλισσα θεόρατη a ginormous honey bee
τ’ άλλο στον αέρα πιάνει the other grabs in the air
πεταλούδα που δαγκάνει a snapping butterfly.


----------



## Earion (Oct 22, 2017)

*πεντόβολο *originally meant knucklebones, then it was played with glass balls, and was called marbles. 
*μπαξές *(from Turkish bahçe) is the garden.

It’s all (deceivingly) playful. 

Elytis composed some "playful songs" for pure amusement or for a variety of reasons (mostly theatrical plays), and assembled the whole in two collections: _Ο Ήλιος ο ηλιάτορας_ (1971) and _Τα ρω του έρωτα_ (1972). This short note will help you.


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2017)

Earion said:


> *πεντόβολο *originally meant knucklebones, then it was played with glass balls, and was called marbles.
> *μπαξές *(from Turkish bahçe) is the garden.
> ...



As if we didn't have a thread for that, too: *jacks = πεντόβολα, αστράγαλοι*. 

Μέσα σ' ετούτο τον μπαξέ πολλά θα βρεις λουλούδια,
ιδέες, μεταφράσματα, ακόμα και τραγούδια.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 22, 2017)

Ροδιά is the pomegranate tree. Rose is ρόδο, pomegranate is ρόδι.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks both for your notes. I will follow up Earion's link later this evening. I learn all the time.:)


----------



## Earion (Oct 23, 2017)

daeman said:


> Μέσα σ' ετούτο τον μπαξέ πολλά θα βρεις λουλούδια,
> ιδέες, μεταφράσματα, ακόμα και τραγούδια.



Στον ουρανό κρυφοί μπαξέδες 
και γύρω-γύρω καφενέδες


----------



## daeman (Oct 23, 2017)

Earion said:


> Στον ουρανό κρυφοί μπαξέδες
> και γύρω-γύρω καφενέδες



Παβλοφική αντίδραση, με σκηνές από το Τοπκαπί όπου πρωτοακούστηκε η μελωδία του χωρίς λόγια:


----------

